# Máy tính văn phòng Office PC-i5 Intel Core i5-10400F - Ram 8GB - SSD 256GB



## tuongkhanh (3 Tháng bảy 2021)

*PC VĂN PHÒNG PCTA OFFICE PC-I5 INTEL CORE I5-10400F - RAM 8GB - SSD 256GB là cấu hình đã được Tastore tối ưu để hướng tới nhu cầu phổ thông của người dùng phục vụ nhu cầu làm việc chuyên nghiệp, phù hợp với dân văn phòng.
I. Bộ vi xử lý Intel Core i5 thế hệ 10:*
CPU Intel Core i5-10400 có thể nói là một trong những CPU có giá vô cùng hấp dẫn cũng như đem đến trải nghiệm không khác gì nhiều so với bộ vi xử lý cao cấp khác. Nhờ có 6 nhân 12 luồng, sức mạnh của thế hệ thứ 10 được cải thiện nhiều so với thế hệ trước, mang tới trải nghiệm ưu việc không chỉ tác vụ đồ họa yêu cầu đơn nhân và còn đa nhân nữa. Có thể nói việc tiếp cận làm dựng video hay giải trí CPU Intel Core i5-10400 đều có thể giải quyết dễ dàng.





*II. Main board ASROCK H470M-HDV*
Mainboard ASROCK H470M-HDV chính là sản phẩm sáng giá nhất trong dòng sản phẩm H470 trên thị trường hiện nay với mức giá rẻ nhưng linh kiện lại không hề rẻ tiền chút nào. Đây là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các cấu hình phổ thông có độ bền cao.. ASROCK H470M-HDV có độ bền tốt là nhờ được gia công kiến cố cũng như cảm biến IC bảo vệ bo mạch chủ khỏi dòng điện đột ngột nhảy số trong quá trình vận hành ASROCK H470M-HDV cũng đc trang bị đầy đủ các cổng kết nối, cuộn cảm 50 , giúp đảm bảo xung nhịp hoạt động ổn nhất.




*III. Bộ nhớ ram KINGSTON/ GSKILL 8GB DDR4 2666MHz*
Bộ nhớ trong KINGSTON 8GB DDR4 2666MHz đến từ thương hiệu Lexar nổi tiếng chuyên về sản xuất bộ nhớ. KINGSTON 8GB DDR4 2666MHz chính là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho máy tính của bạn khi sở hữu cho mình bus 2666 MHz, kèm với đó là khả năng tương thích tốt với mọi loại mainboard, chất lượng cao ít bị dump trong quá trình sử dụng lâu dài.





*IV. Ổ cứng PC*
Bộ lưu trữ 256GB SSD M2-2280 NVMe mang tới dung lượng lớn, phù hợp với người dùng muốn cải thiện tốc độ vào win so với ổ cứng truyền thống HDD, 256GB SSD M2-2280 NVMe mang tới độ bền tốt, phù hợp với khí hậu khắc nghiệt nhất. Bộ nhớ đệm Turbo-Boost SLC giúp 256GB SSD M2-2280 NVMe có không gian lưu trữ tốt hơn nhiều, phù hợp cho giải trí chơi game với tốc độ loading nhanh.





*V. Bộ nguồn máy tính Gigabyte 550W Power*
Gigabyte 550W Power mang tới sự mức giá vô cùng dễ chịu cũng như đảm bảo nguồn điện được đảm bảo ổn định so với những nguồn không có tên tuổi trong cùng phân khúc. Nhờ chất lượng gia công tốt, tụ điện chuẩn nhật kèm hiệu suất đạt 80%, Gigabyte 550W Power mang tới sự an tâm cho vận hành máy tính.




*VI. Vỏ Case máy tính Case Xigmatek*
Case Xigmatek đến từ thương hiệu mới nổi tại thị trường Việt Nam, với chất liệu được làm Thép SPCC giúp cho vỏ case có độ cứng cáp cao.




Web: tastore.vn/

Facebook: facebook.com/Maytinhban.Laptopchinhhanggiare.Tastore

Hotline: 0963.162.716


----------

